# Must see television reminder thread



## MrBurns (5 November 2009)

Cant find a thread for this but might be of interest to ASFers



> Addicted to Money
> 
> Who Killed The Economy?
> 8.35pm – 9.35pm ABC1
> ...


----------



## Fishbulb (5 November 2009)

*Re: Heads Up*

Good series. I watched the first one.


----------



## Joe Blow (5 November 2009)

*Re: Must see televsion reminder thread*



MrBurns said:


> Cant find a thread for this but might be of interest to ASFers




Looks like we need a television show reminder thread. This one looks as good as any.


----------



## MrBurns (5 November 2009)

*Re: Must see televsion reminder thread*



Joe Blow said:


> Looks like we need a television show reminder thread. This one looks as good as any.



Could be heads up for anything I guess, ie: 
*robots has logged in or
mrburns is buying so get out*
anything really.........


----------



## Joe Blow (5 November 2009)

*Re: Must see televsion reminder thread*



MrBurns said:


> Could be heads up for anything I guess, ie:
> *robots has logged in or
> mrburns is buying so get out*
> anything really.........




Yeah, except I changed the thread title.


----------



## MrBurns (5 November 2009)

*Re: Must see televsion reminder thread*



Joe Blow said:


> Yeah, except I changed the thread title.




Blatant misuse of power, (better correct your spelling though)


----------



## MrBurns (5 November 2009)

If you can stay awake during Lateline Business Ch2 around 10:30pm  it's worthwhile.(sometimes)


----------



## MrBurns (5 November 2009)

> Who Killed The Economy?
> 8.35pm – 9.35pm ABC1
> Thursday 5 November 2009




This shows only half over and I'ver got a bad feeling about the medium term future.


----------



## Buddy (6 November 2009)

MrBurns said:


> This shows only half over and I'ver got a bad feeling about the medium term future.




Watched it last night. Good show, if it were not so worrying. Looks like you have to be a right big -anker these days to make the dosh.

Anyone watch Q&A last night?  Wow, David Marr came over as the most superior, over "intelligent", over "educated", arrogant, intolerant bore, than I have seen in a long time. Definitely thinks he is very highup in the gene pool.


----------



## MrBurns (6 November 2009)

Buddy said:


> Watched it last night. Good show, if it were not so worrying. Looks like you have to be a right big -anker these days to make the dosh.




What concerned me most was that all the reasons they put forward for this happening are still happening. Easy credit - Rudd pushed incentives to borrow onto FHB, Harvey Norman is still offering 3 years interest free.
Nothings changed so whats next ??????????????


----------



## Gordon Gekko (6 November 2009)

I thought this was funny!!!


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JnX-D4kkPOQ


G


----------



## dutchie (6 November 2009)

What about that women who was asked what she regretted not doing when the bank fired her because she would not force credit onto customers
" I should have told them to get f#cked!"

Classic


----------



## Junior (6 November 2009)

dutchie said:


> What about that women who was asked what she regretted not doing when the bank fired her because she would not force credit onto customers
> " I should have told them to get f#cked!"
> 
> Classic




Hahah! That was definately the highlight of the show.

Watching that brought back a lot of memories from a year or two ago....and it's concerning that Australia somehow snuck through 2008 with unaffordable property prices still intact and easy credit still largely available!  It will all come crashing down one day....but will it be next year or in 10 years?


----------



## Julia (6 November 2009)

Buddy said:


> Anyone watch Q&A last night?  Wow, David Marr came over as the most superior, over "intelligent", over "educated", arrogant, intolerant bore, than I have seen in a long time. Definitely thinks he is very highup in the gene pool.



David Marr is my most disliked person on any television show in which he regrettably appears.  Can't think of anyone who has even half his level of absolute arrogance.


----------



## gav (8 November 2009)

"Darwin's Brave New World" on now, ABC.


----------



## MrBurns (8 November 2009)

Just saw Tiger Woods on 60 minutes, pathetic interview, opportunity totally wasted.


----------



## Agentm (8 November 2009)

for those like me who dont watch local tv but perhaps download 80% of content with what shows are really good o/s but rarely shown locally

V started the other day, episode 1 was setting a good pace

the prisoner, a fantastic remake of the 1960's british miniseries is due in the very near future


----------



## gav (8 November 2009)

Agentm said:


> V started the other day, episode 1 was setting a good pace




I've only watched the first 45mins, but that episode is all over the place!  I actually thought it was a recap of the entire first season, I had to pause it and check.  Hopefully it was just setting the story in place and will now follow a more chronological order


----------



## Happy (9 November 2009)

Julia said:


> David Marr is my most disliked person on any television show in which he regrettably appears.  Can't think of anyone who has even half his level of absolute arrogance.




+1

I wander, but many people high up the media ladder seem to disagree with us, since his work or his face appears so often.


----------



## Happy (9 November 2009)

Buddy said:


> Watched it last night. Good show, if it were not so worrying. Looks like you have to be a right big -anker these days to make the dosh.
> 
> Anyone watch Q&A last night?  Wow, David Marr came over as the most superior, over "intelligent", over "educated", arrogant, intolerant bore, than I have seen in a long time. Definitely thinks he is *very highup in the gene pool*.




If not sperm donor, with his sexual preferences this superior gene pool is at dead end, and thanks heavens for that!


----------



## So_Cynical (9 November 2009)

Zombies attack the Big Brother house...starting tonight 10PM on SBS1

http://www.tvtonight.com.au/2009/03/dead-set-zombies-for-sbs.html



> SBS has picked up the rights to the horror series Dead Set, a 5Ã—30-minute drama, which tells of a zombie attack on the UK Big Brother house.




Look like fun imp:


----------



## bloomy88 (9 November 2009)

So_Cynical said:


> Zombies attack the Big Brother house...starting tonight 10PM on SBS1




Sounds like a good watch to me haha, will they be putting that bum dancing chick in there?


----------



## Agentm (12 November 2009)

gav said:


> I've only watched the first 45mins, but that episode is all over the place!  I actually thought it was a recap of the entire first season, I had to pause it and check.  Hopefully it was just setting the story in place and will now follow a more chronological order




i give a show at least 3 -4 episodes before being too critical.

its shaping up ok atm..


----------



## So_Cynical (30 November 2009)

Red Dwarf 2009 special starting now on ABC 2...i love this smegging show.


----------



## So_Cynical (5 December 2009)

Mel Gibson's Apocalypto is on SBS1 tonight at 10:05 its supposed to be a great movie. :dunno:

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0472043/


----------



## Gringotts Bank (16 May 2011)

Idiot Abroad.  Channel 1.


----------



## So_Cynical (21 January 2012)

Pan's Labyrinth is on SBS 1 tonight at 9.30

What an absolute visual and mental treat this wonderful film is...depending on your taste, one of the top 20 or so films of modern world cinema.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pan's_Labyrinth

http://www.yourtv.com.au/program/pans-labyrinth/201989/


----------



## Julia (20 October 2013)

For those of us who enjoyed Chris Lilley's characters in "Summer Heights High" and "The Librarians", he has a new series starting 9.05pm this Wednesday on ABC1 starring the obnoxious Jaime, this time as a "Private School Girl".

If the satire is as biting as on the above two previous programs it will be well worth watching.


----------



## Ijustnewit (20 October 2013)

Julia said:


> For those of us who enjoyed Chris Lilley's characters in "Summer Heights High" and "The Librarians", he has a new series starting 9.05pm this Wednesday on ABC1 starring the obnoxious Jaime, this time as a "Private School Girl".
> 
> If the satire is as biting as on the above two previous programs it will be well worth watching.




Chris Lilley did " We can be heroes " and " Angry Boys " the " Librarians" were done by Wayne Hope and Robyn Butler. Still very funny though


----------



## Julia (20 October 2013)

Ijustnewit said:


> Chris Lilley did " We can be heroes " and " Angry Boys " the " Librarians" were done by Wayne Hope and Robyn Butler. Still very funny though




Thanks for that, Ijn. I'd always thought Lilley did "The Librarians" as well.  

It was "Summer Heights High" that I enjoyed most.  Didn't like "Angry Boys"  at all.


----------



## Country Lad (20 October 2013)

Could be a follow-on to the discussions we had here a while back:

*NEXT ON CATALYST* (24/10/2013)  ABC1

*The Heart of the Matter*

Does high cholesterol really increase your risk of heart attacks?

Is the role of cholesterol in heart disease really one of the biggest myths in the history of medicine? 

For the last four decades we’ve been told that saturated fat clogs our arteries and high cholesterol causes heart disease. It has spawned a multi-billion dollar drug and food industry of “cholesterol free” products promising to lower our cholesterol and decrease our risk of heart disease. 

But what if it all isn’t true? What if it’s never been proven that saturated fat causes heart disease? 

In this special two part edition of Catalyst, Dr Maryanne Demasi investigates the science behind the claims that saturated fat causes heart disease by raising cholesterol.


----------



## burglar (20 October 2013)

Country Lad said:


> ... *The Heart of the Matter* ...



Thank you CL,
I will be watching with interest!


The only thing I know about cholesterol is this:
When it approaches zero, I'll die.

The only other thing I know about cholesterol is this:
Cholesterol acts as an "anti-freeze"! 
Thus preventing the collapse of air sacs in the lungs when the temperature drops below zero!


----------



## Chris45 (20 October 2013)

Country Lad said:


> It has spawned a multi-billion dollar drug and food industry



If anyone is taking statins, be very wary!

http://www.businessweek.com/stories/2008-01-16/do-cholesterol-drugs-do-any-good

_Statins are sold by Merck (MRK) (Mevacor and Zocor), AstraZeneca (AZN) (Crestor), and Bristol-Myers Squibb (BMY) (Pravachol) in addition to Pfizer.

A current TV and newspaper campaign by Pfizer, for instance, stars artificial heart inventor and Lipitor user Dr. Robert Jarvik. The printed ad proclaims that *"Lipitor reduces the risk of heart attack by 36%...in patients with multiple risk factors for heart disease."*

The second crucial point is hiding in plain sight in Pfizer's own Lipitor newspaper ad. The dramatic 36% figure has an asterisk. Read the smaller type. It says: "That means in a large clinical study, *3% of patients taking a sugar pill or placebo had a heart attack compared to 2% of patients taking Lipitor*."_

What a scam!!! I guess _"Lipitor reduces the risk of heart attack by 1%"_ wouldn't sound quite as impressive, especially given the cost and toxic side effects.


----------



## Julia (20 October 2013)

Not television, but along similar lines to the above, the psychiatrists' 'bible' the DSM-IV, has massively expanded its list of classifiable mental disorders.

The politics behind this are explained in this excellent "All in the Mind" program from Radio National.


> Sunday 20 October 2013 5:00PM
> 
> Straightjacket Image: U.S. psychotherapist Gary Greenberg calls the 'psychiatrist's bible' a book of woe (Getty Images)
> 
> ...



http://www.abc.net.au/radionational/programs/allinthemind/psychiatry-re-examined/5023224

The latest statistic I heard for children taking stimulants for ADHD and its variants is one in three.
Something to be seriously concerned about here imo.


----------



## Judd (22 October 2013)

"Literary Landscapes" on SBS.  I enjoyed the first which was on Charles Dickens last night.  Tonight it is Thomas Hardy.


----------



## burglar (25 October 2013)

Country Lad said:


> ... Is the role of cholesterol in heart disease really one of the biggest myths in the history of medicine?
> 
> ...
> 
> But what if it all isn’t true? ...




'Twas well worth watching!! 

Thank you CL


----------



## qldfrog (25 October 2013)

+1 the catalyst story was impressive and conforting me on my opinion
available online on http://www.abc.net.au/catalyst/vodcast/


----------



## burglar (25 October 2013)

qldfrog said:


> +1 the catalyst story was impressive and conforting me on my opinion
> available online on http://www.abc.net.au/catalyst/vodcast/




Did you mean comforting or confronting? :

I have long held the belief that mainstream medicine gets some things wrong.

But I wouldn't be dead for squids.


----------



## Country Lad (25 October 2013)

burglar said:


> 'Twas well worth watching!!




The great disappointment in this episode to me was the attitude of the Heart Foundation.  They appear hell bent on continuing the discredited push about cholesterol being dangerous regardless of the widespread scientific opinion only to protect their income from the Heart Foundation accredited products.

Make sure you watch Part 2, it will continue along the same lines regarding the big con for taking statins. 



Chris45 said:


> If anyone is taking statins, be very wary!




We had a discussion a while back  about statins  and the link to the excellent video "_*STATIN NATION: The Great Cholesterol Cover-Up*_".  Unfortunately, that video was only going to be public for a short period and is no longer available.  Fortunately, I made a copy at the time for friends to see.

The video demonstrates that not only are statins unnecessary, but dangerous. As well as other bad side effects, they stop the body's production of some stuff vital for the heart to work properly.

Next week's Part 2 will be interesting for most people not aware of the dangers of statins.

Cheers
Country Lad


----------



## burglar (25 October 2013)

Country Lad said:


> ... Make sure you watch Part 2 ...




Had the arbitrary cholesterol test in the mid nineteen seventies.
My doctor advised me to ban cheese from my eating regimen.
Until then, I had no particular desire to eat cheese.

Since then, I have a continuous supply of cheese in my fridge.
I have cheese on bread, cheese on toast and toasted cheese sandwiches.
When I get sick of one variety I change to another.
Currently, I am revisiting Mainl'nd Colby!




Country Lad said:


> The great disappointment in this episode to me was the attitude of the Heart Foundation. ...




That generation will need to die off to allow reeducation.  

A bit harsh, I know!


----------



## pixel (27 October 2013)

Julia said:


> Not television, but along similar lines to the above, the psychiatrists' 'bible' the DSM-IV, has massively expanded its list of classifiable mental disorders.
> 
> The politics behind this are explained in this excellent "All in the Mind" program from Radio National.
> 
> ...




+1, Julia

Yet the New Broom in Canberra wants to sign another "Free Trade Agreement" with our "Best Friend in the World" that would allow US companies to sue for compensation if we block their ability to profit.

Whether it's statins, beta blockers, or stimulants - there are obscene profits to be made, and over-prescription doesn't worry them, nor do they flinch if their marketing leads to mass poisoning of entire populations. 
Have we really advanced morally since the Opium Wars of times gone by?


----------



## pixel (28 October 2013)

Truth in Advertising:


----------



## Chris45 (28 October 2013)

Country Lad said:


> We had a discussion a while back  about statins  and the link to the excellent video "_*STATIN NATION: The Great Cholesterol Cover-Up*_".



Thanks for the link Country Lad. I wasn't aware of that thread.

I see "Statin Nation" is available on TPB.  I'll grab a copy of it and watch it but I think I'm already aware of the message.

I was interested to read that your cholesterol level dropped markedly when you started eating eggs. I should give that a try!

After I had my first test several years ago, and after I tossed the Pravachol in the bin following several experiences with muscle pains (presumably caused by low COQ10), I tried seriously reducing fat in my diet and my cholesterol level jumped from 6.9 to 7.4. I immediately abandoned that approach!

I'd love to know what this guy's cholesterol level is:   http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/a...ces-raw-meat-diet-bizarre-food-addiction.html

"A man has told how he's eaten *only raw meat* for the past five years ... The former electrician even brushes his teeth with animal fat ... A jar of sheep organs and clotted blood lurks in Mr Nance's pantry"

Apparently he also likes rotten meat - which he saw contains "probiotic bacteria".

I wonder what his breath is like?


----------



## MrBurns (28 October 2013)

Here's a thread from another forum you might be interested in -


http://highsteaks.com/forum/health-nutrition-and-science/cholesterol-52.msg1128.html#msg1128


----------



## Gringotts Bank (7 October 2015)

Comedy Central Roast of Justin Beiber.

Should be good for a laugh... maybe.  

Hmm... maybe not.  Needs Seth McFarlane as MC.  This guy isn't funny.


----------



## Gringotts Bank (20 January 2016)

Ray Romano.  Very funny interview was on Jimmy Fallon last night.


[video]http://www.nbc.com/the-tonight-show/video/ray-romano-can-do-no-right-according-to-his-wife/2969631[/video]


----------



## Junior (21 January 2016)

Making a Murderer.



> Making a Murderer is an American web television series that first streamed on Netflix on December 18, 2015.  The ten-part documentary, written and directed by Laura Ricciardi and Moira Demos, explores the story of Steven Avery, a Manitowoc County, Wisconsin man who served 18 years in prison for the sexual assault and attempted murder of Penny Beerntsen, and who was exonerated in 2003. In 2005 he was arrested and in 2007 convicted of the murder of Teresa Halbach, a local photographer.  The series also covers the arrest, prosecution, and conviction of his nephew Brendan Dassey, who was also charged in the murder.  - wikipedia




I don't usually watch this type of crime documentary.  But this is absolutely enthralling..... highlights corruption in the criminal justice system.  They have access to incredible footage.


----------



## Tisme (21 January 2016)

I rather enjoyed Sherlock Holmes;   The Abominable Bride on Stan the other week


----------



## SirRumpole (21 January 2016)

Tisme said:


> I rather enjoyed Sherlock Holmes;   The Abominable Bride on Stan the other week




Haven't got Stan. Anyone know when it will be on Fox or ABC ?


----------



## luutzu (21 January 2016)

SirRumpole said:


> Haven't got Stan. Anyone know when it will be on Fox or ABC ?




I heard it's on the internet right now 

I saw a trailer for this at the cinema. Not sure if it's this exact one.

Should check out the first season of this series. I thought it was awesome.


----------



## SirRumpole (21 January 2016)

luutzu said:


> I heard it's on the internet right now
> 
> I saw a trailer for this at the cinema. Not sure if it's this exact one.
> 
> Should check out the first season of this series. I thought it was awesome.




The problem with Stan for me is my bandwidth. I only get 8Gb, Wireless only and that is usually consumed by normal use and Windows updates.

One of the problems of living in a regional area.


----------



## Gringotts Bank (21 January 2016)

SirRumpole said:


> The problem with Stan for me is my bandwidth. I only get 8Gb, Wireless only and that is usually consumed by normal use and Windows updates.
> 
> One of the problems of living in a regional area.




There's things you can do to save usage.  

eg.

1) turn off or disable all images, ads, previews etc.  
2) use Greasemonkey or RIP to re-arrange common usage pages
3) disable pre-fetching

and so on...


----------



## SirRumpole (21 January 2016)

Gringotts Bank said:


> There's things you can do to save usage.
> 
> eg.
> 
> ...




How do I do this, in the browser ? (Firefox).


----------



## Gringotts Bank (21 January 2016)

SirRumpole said:


> How do I do this, in the browser ? (Firefox).




Much of it can be done through Firefox ad-ons.  Get Ad-block plus, Noscript, Remove-it-Permanently, Grease Monkey (if you can code it - not easy) for starters.

https://addons.mozilla.org/en-GB/firefox/


----------



## luutzu (21 January 2016)

SirRumpole said:


> The problem with Stan for me is my bandwidth. I only get 8Gb, Wireless only and that is usually consumed by normal use and Windows updates.
> 
> One of the problems of living in a regional area.




8Gb? That's wrong man. Country folks still vote for the Nationals?


----------



## SirRumpole (21 January 2016)

luutzu said:


> 8Gb? That's wrong man. Country folks still vote for the Nationals?




No I don't vote for those idiots but unfortunately most of the people around here do.


----------



## luutzu (22 January 2016)

SirRumpole said:


> No I don't vote for those idiots but unfortunately most of the people around here do.




I guess they don't watch YouTube there.

Maybe use your mobile, you guys have mobile coverage right? haha... and tether it to your wifi. May add a whole 500MB to the cap.


----------



## Junior (22 January 2016)

luutzu said:


> I guess they don't watch YouTube there.
> 
> Maybe use your mobile, you guys have mobile coverage right? haha... and tether it to your wifi. May add a whole 500MB to the cap.




Optus, Vodafone do 10GB phone plans for $50 or less a month.  Depends how good your signal is!!


----------



## Logique (1 February 2016)

_Vale_ Sir Terry Wogan.

Eurovision was once must see TV on SBS.  

You don't know how compelling it can be, unless you experienced it with Sir Terry Wogan's commentary. Viewers got to see and hear, each nation's act from beginning to end, to experience the real-time flow and atmosphere of the evening.

It was Wogan who supplied the English speaking, understated, unintrusive, yet utterly hilarious commentary. He was the Richie Benaud of Eurovision.

For Australian viewers, it was Wogan who built the audience. 

It's nearly unwatchable these days on SBS.  Just endless blather, talking over everything. You'll never hear his prattling successors on SBS acknowledge him. The flow is about as continuous as Big Bang episode.



> http://www.smh.com.au/entertainment...d-77-after-cancer-battle-20160201-gmiaf7.html
> February 1, 2016 - Terry Wogan dead: Legendary UK broadcaster dies aged 77 after cancer battle
> 
> ...Wogan became best known to an international audience for hosting The Eurovision Song Contest over an incredible 35 years, finally giving it away in 2007. *He presented the broadcast with an endearing, detached amusement that never tipped over into outright snarkiness*.
> ...


----------



## Gringotts Bank (23 June 2016)

Long shot...

My TV remote has packed up.  Well it works, but the buttons are getting hard to push.  I had a look in the cupboard and found a "OneForAll universal remote control", but no packaging/instructions.  Does anyone know how to get these universal remotes working?  

Thanks.


----------



## SirRumpole (23 June 2016)

Gringotts Bank said:


> Long shot...
> 
> My TV remote has packed up.  Well it works, but the buttons are getting hard to push.  I had a look in the cupboard and found a "OneForAll universal remote control", but no packaging/instructions.  Does anyone know how to get these universal remotes working?
> 
> Thanks.




With great difficulty usually, they are all different.

Google the make and model of your URC and you will usually find a manual on the Net.

There is usually a list of codes for your TV that you use the URC number keys to specify the code of the device you want to control.


----------



## Gringotts Bank (23 June 2016)

SirRumpole said:


> With great difficulty usually, they are all different.
> 
> Google the make and model of your URC and you will usually find a manual on the Net.
> 
> There is usually a list of codes for your TV that you use the URC number keys to specify the code of the device you want to control.




Would you believe in that time that I did exactly what you said and got it working?  Amazing!

Thanks.

SONY code is 33121  Boom!


----------



## SirRumpole (23 June 2016)

Gringotts Bank said:


> Would you believe in that time that I did exactly what you said and got it working?  Amazing!
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> SONY code is 33121  Boom!




Excellent !


----------



## MrBurns (23 June 2016)

SirRumpole said:


> Excellent !




The other solution if you only want to use it to control the TV is to Google the model of the remote and buy a new one, they're very cheap. 
EBay would have them no doubt.


----------



## Smurf1976 (23 June 2016)

Logique said:


> _Vale_ Sir Terry Wogan.
> 
> Eurovision was once must see TV
> 
> ...




Too true. 

It's a broadcast of an overseas event. No need to have those two from SBS talking over the top of it. What, exactly, are they trying to achieve in doing that? 

It's just annoying and adds nothing.


----------



## Logique (24 June 2016)

Gringotts Bank said:


> Long shot...
> 
> My TV remote has packed up.  Well it works, but the buttons are getting hard to push.  I had a look in the cupboard and found a "OneForAll universal remote control", but no packaging/instructions.  Does anyone know how to get these universal remotes working?
> 
> Thanks.



I had the same experience, and bought an Harmony brand universal remote. It was a wise investment.  

You go to the makers website, select the relevant TV and PVR models, and download the applicable software, and load it into the univ remote. It's a pretty good fit and you can customise the buttons.


----------



## Gringotts Bank (24 June 2016)

Thanks Burnsy/Logique.

JB have 'em for $40, so I'll get a spare one.


----------



## basilio (27 June 2016)

I was just watching "Seconds from Disaster" on Iview.

I have found it a fascinating series.  Every disaster it analyses turns up a multitude of operational and mangement mistakes.  Down right terrifying.

The latest episode looks at the Deepwater Horizon disaster. In 2010 an oil well blew out in The Bay of Mexico destroyed the rig and spewed oil for 84 days in the Gulf.  One of the biggest environmental and financial disasters of all time.

Well worth a look particularly if you are an engineer.

[video]http://iview.abc.net.au/programs/seconds-from-disaster/ZX9711A005S00#playing[/video]


----------



## SirRumpole (28 June 2016)

basilio said:


> I was just watching "Seconds from Disaster" on Iview.
> 
> I have found it a fascinating series.  Every disaster it analyses turns up a multitude of operational and mangement mistakes.  Down right terrifying.
> 
> ...




Air crash Investigation is good too, but there is only so much of it that you can take.


----------



## Gringotts Bank (28 June 2016)

Anyone watch that show on cyber security last night?

A group of researchers from Washington University figured out how to tap into a car's electronics and slam its brakes from their laptop remotely.  They could also affect the accelerator, door locks and other electronics remotely.  This was just an ordinary car with standard internet links.

They also showed how it was possible to kill power generators remotely, since most of them are now hooked up to the internet in some way.  They gave a very graphic demonstration of how one click of malware sent to the generator could destroy it.  With multiple clicks it exploded into flames.  They said a whole country could be brought to its knees this way, since backup sources take up to 6 months to install and get running.

Made me want to go and get solar.


----------



## basilio (28 June 2016)

We don't live in a very safe environment do we ? The vulnerability of power stations to malware is notorious.  In fact Irans nuclear testing systems were trashed via Western trojan viruses.

And of course if it can be done to one power station it can be done to any.

(PS Just how secure do you think you would be in your solar powered house in a State with no functioning mains electricity ?)


----------



## CanOz (28 June 2016)

basilio said:


> We don't live in a very safe environment do we ? The vulnerability of power stations to malware is notorious.  In fact Irans nuclear testing systems were trashed via Western trojan viruses.
> 
> And of course if it can be done to one power station it can be done to any.
> 
> (PS Just how secure do you think you would be in your solar powered house in a State with no functioning mains electricity ?)







Run for the hills and hord tinned food...

More alarmist stuff Basilio??


----------



## basilio (28 June 2016)

CanOz said:


> Run for the hills and hord tinned food...
> 
> More alarmist stuff Basilio??




Absolutely NOT !!! There is no way we should be concerned about the consequences of a widespread long term failure of power supplies.  I'm convinced that society will all pitch in together hook up our bicycles in in one long line to generate the power that keep the lights on.

I'm also totally confident that the power companies have closely examined their systems to ensure that sure malware can't infect our power.

There.  Does that sound suitably non alarmist ?


----------



## CanOz (28 June 2016)

basilio said:


> Absolutely NOT !!! There is no way we should be concerned about the consequences of a widespread long term failure of power supplies.  I'm convinced that society will all pitch in together hook up our bicycles in in one long line to generate the power that keep the lights on.
> 
> I'm also totally confident that the power companies have closely examined their systems to ensure that sure malware can't infect our power.
> 
> There.  Does that sound suitably non alarmist ?




ok, so explain to me why you don't want solar? Are you worried that after this outage, brought on by the malware, all the criminals without lights would want to come hang out at your place?


----------



## basilio (28 June 2016)

CanOz said:


> ok, so explain to me why you don't want solar? Are you worried that after this outage, brought on by the malware, all the criminals without lights would want to come hang out at your place?




Nah solar is great. Being prepared for outages always makes sense and really should be part of any household.

I'm just saying that if there was a serious long term problem a few million hungry people without power or food would make the situation problematical.

And yes I have only limited confidence in our current energy systems being robust enough to survive a determined malware attack.


----------



## Tisme (28 June 2016)

Gringotts Bank said:


> Anyone watch that show on cyber security last night?
> 
> A group of researchers from Washington University figured out how to tap into a car's electronics and slam its brakes from their laptop remotely.  They could also affect the accelerator, door locks and other electronics remotely.  This was just an ordinary car with standard internet links.
> 
> ...




I'd find it hard to believe people could get past the relentless combinations of an automation system that is a unique set of input/output for any power station or industrial application. High end systems have some fairly fierce  access codes to get into the supervisory computer then the intruder would have to tunnel down through layers of VPN, that could be one of many proprietary transport protocols and on a distributed system there would be a password and user login at each outstation. 

Mass produced product like cars equipped with telemetry might be a different story in that there are industry agreements regarding published transparent layers like OBDII was/is.


----------



## Gringotts Bank (28 June 2016)

Tisme said:


> I'd find it hard to believe people could get past the relentless combinations of an automation system that is a unique set of input/output for any power station or industrial application. High end systems have some fairly fierce  access codes to get into the supervisory computer then the intruder would have to tunnel down through layers of VPN, that could be one of many proprietary transport protocols and on a distributed system there would be a password and user login at each outstation.
> 
> Mass produced product like cars equipped with telemetry might be a different story in that there are industry agreements regarding published transparent layers like OBDII was/is.




I don't know anything about it myself.

http://fortune.com/2016/01/26/security-experts-hack-cars/


----------



## Smurf1976 (28 June 2016)

If the power grid fails completely then so too does water supply, fuel and food distribution systems not too long afterward. Likewise just about every business also ceases to operate, most of them immediately.

If you're living anywhere other than on a farm then you're pretty much screwed once the water stops working.

I recall seeing one assessment of a hypothetical 12 month blackout in the USA. US population after 12 months = around 30 million and almost all of them not living in cities. Sounds alarming until you realise that whilst we had non-electrical means of sustaining cities and doing business a century ago those things and the knowledge behind them is long gone now.

Here's a challenge. Just go one week without grid electricity and see how it works out. Turn the power off at home, turn off the water and gas too. Also remember to avoid entering any business or workplace that needs electricity to operate and avoid any form of motorised transport too (no electricity = petrol pumps don't work). And of course don't consume or eat anything that wasn't grown in your immediate surrounds. 

We're _completely_ screwed if the grid fails in a big way. In the event of a major failure lasting months, power to run your own home is the least of your worries really unless you've got everything else covered and don't require to deal with just about any business.


----------



## Wysiwyg (28 June 2016)

Smurf1976 said:


> I recall seeing one assessment of a hypothetical 12 month blackout in the USA. US population after 12 months = around 30 million and almost all of them not living in cities.




That could also be the case if Tonald Drump gets elected President (lol). The mass departure would be to South America and Europe. Sorry, not Australia because in Australia guns are a no - no unless you are a hunter, law enforcement or range target user (pause) . Additionally, Australia is off limits because we talk less crap (e..g. religious, financial, warring, election, dreamy) and do not seek to impose ourselves on others. (pause) .

Television reminder = Presidential race, Swamp People, mass shootings, gun lobby, Cramer.


----------



## Gringotts Bank (28 June 2016)

Smurf1976 said:


> If the power grid fails completely then so too does water supply, fuel and food distribution systems not too long afterward. Likewise just about every business also ceases to operate, most of them immediately.
> 
> If you're living anywhere other than on a farm then you're pretty much screwed once the water stops working.
> 
> ...




How incredibly vulnerable and fragile human societies are.  We're like leaves in the wind, pretending we're in control.  I guess that's always been the case, but sometimes the realization seems far more immediate.

A big solar flare could end everything very quickly, as it nearly did a few years ago - http://www.extremetech.com/extreme/...-sent-us-back-to-a-post-apocalyptic-stone-age


----------



## Smurf1976 (28 June 2016)

Back on the TV topic, anyone in Tas concerned that Channel 9 programs could be about to disappear after Thursday this week?

With WIN no longer taking programs from Nine (switching to Ten), they're off the air unless Nine reaches a deal with TDT (which currently runs Ten programs) to broadcast Nine's content down here. Presumably they'll sort it out, otherwise TDT and WIN will be showing the exact same programs which seems a bit silly, but thus far there seems to be no deal reached between TDT and Nine. 

Gets even sillier when you realise that WIN owns 50% of TDT in the first place and Southern Cross, which broadcasts Seven's programs, owns the other half of TDT. And of course WIN, TDT and the ABC all operate from the same building just to make it all bit more weird.

Doesn't really bother me personally, I rarely watch TV anyway, but no doubt it will upset quite a few if it does happen.

Maybe we'll just turn the clock back to the 1980's? Two choices - ABC or Channel 6 and that was it. No remotes with most TV's back then but it didn't really matter if there's no need to change the channel too often anyway. Get up, turn the knob - click, click, click, click, click and that was it. Back the other way to get the other channel. There were some good sides to that though since with 3 mainland networks to source programs from as well as the odd thing they produced themselves the single commercial channel didn't really have time to show anything that was too crap. So no real choice as to what to watch but at least it was usually worth watching.


----------



## SirRumpole (29 June 2016)

Smurf1976 said:


> Back on the TV topic, anyone in Tas concerned that Channel 9 programs could be about to disappear after Thursday this week?




Not really as I rarely watch the commercial channels, in fact I rarely watch TV apart from news 24 and even then I have it muted most of the time.

Virtually all tv these days is rubbish, little imagination and less interesting content. There is some good stuff on Foxtel documentary stations, but even that is being dumbed down in the interests of populism.

So, not much interest from me.


----------



## Tisme (29 June 2016)

SirRumpole said:


> Not really as I rarely watch the commercial channels, in fact I rarely watch TV apart from news 24 and even then I have it muted most of the time.
> 
> Virtually all tv these days is rubbish, little imagination and less interesting content. There is some good stuff on Foxtel documentary stations, but even that is being dumbed down in the interests of populism.
> 
> So, not much interest from me.




There's some reasonable serials on Stan like "Better Call Saul" and the "UnReal" that are very enjoyable and amusing


----------



## SirRumpole (29 June 2016)

Tisme said:


> There's some reasonable serials on Stan like "Better Call Saul" and the "UnReal" that are very enjoyable and amusing




I'll have to wait for NBN for that. I'm hitting my 9Gig limit with just a few YouTube views.


----------



## bellenuit (29 June 2016)

SirRumpole said:


> There is some good stuff on Foxtel documentary stations, but even that is being dumbed down in the interests of populism.




Foxtel's *BBC First* have had quite a few good drama series over the last few years. Available from several different sources is "Silent Witness" which I think is an excellent production though I am not sure if a new series is forthcoming. I am currently watching a rerun of Series 1 with Amanda Burton on *UK TV* I think. Some excellent US Series have been True Detective (Series 1, not 2) and currently on SBS are the last few episode of Bosch S2 (S1 was good too). Some that my friends seems to enjoy, but I have no time for are Dexter, Game of Thrones and all those walking dead type series.

I find enough to keep me entertained when not watching the news or docos.


----------



## MrBurns (29 June 2016)

Netflix and the ABC is all you need.
The commercial stations are for children.


----------



## Tisme (29 June 2016)

SirRumpole said:


> I'll have to wait for NBN for that. I'm hitting my 9Gig limit with just a few YouTube views.





That's one thing I don't understand about the wireless NBN versus fixed wiring. Telstra charge an arm and a leg for 6 gig on the phone and NBN use would run into the 100's of gigs, but apparently it's cheaper over the lifetime to use wireless in semi remote areas .... at a snails pace true speed.


----------



## SirRumpole (29 June 2016)

Tisme said:


> That's one thing I don't understand about the wireless NBN versus fixed wiring. Telstra charge an arm and a leg for 6 gig on the phone and NBN use would run into the 100's of gigs, but apparently it's cheaper over the lifetime to use wireless in semi remote areas .... at a snails pace true speed.




I saw an NBN guy at my shopping centre who said the NBN could give me a phone line and 50Gb data for $50 a month using fixed wireless.

I'm not a tech, all I know is that's about 5 times the data I get on Telstra's mobile service so it seems a good deal.


----------



## Gringotts Bank (29 June 2016)

SirRumpole said:


> I saw an NBN guy at my shopping centre who said the NBN could give me a phone line and 50Gb data for $50 a month using fixed wireless.
> 
> I'm not a tech, all I know is that's about 5 times the data I get on Telstra's mobile service so it seems a good deal.




Just download Chrome data saver app and get more data for no fuss, no muss.


----------



## Smurf1976 (29 June 2016)

Tisme said:


> but apparently it's cheaper over the lifetime to use wireless in semi remote areas .... at a snails pace true speed.




It's like saying that if you don't travel much then taxis will be cheaper than owning and maintaining a car. Downside is that that the taxi costs a relative fortune when you actually do use it and is less convenient even though it might be cheaper overall. Same concept with communications.


----------



## basilio (3 July 2016)

Thought this was a great piece of alternative history. 



> *BabaKiueria
> *http://aso.gov.au/titles/shorts/babakiueria/notes/
> Can you imagine what it would be like if black settlers arrived to settle a continent inhabited by white natives?




[video]http://iview.abc.net.au/programs/babakiueria/ZW0793A001S00[/video]

__________________________________________________  ____

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/BabaKiueria
http://aso.gov.au/titles/shorts/babakiueria/notes/


----------



## MrBurns (8 July 2016)

Gringotts Bank said:


> Long shot...
> 
> My TV remote has packed up.  Well it works, but the buttons are getting hard to push.  I had a look in the cupboard and found a "OneForAll universal remote control", but no packaging/instructions.  Does anyone know how to get these universal remotes working?
> 
> Thanks.




So much for Harmony universal remote control.
Mine just stopped working last night.
Can turn TV on 
can't turn it off
Cant change channels
Cant use Apple TV or anything else.

Gave to get the "guy" out, have to wait till Monday.


----------



## SirRumpole (8 July 2016)

MrBurns said:


> So much for Harmony universal remote control.
> Mine just stopped working last night.
> Can turn TV on
> can't turn it off
> ...




I got another one, it worked ok but I have never found one that controls a MyStar satellite box. So I just use the original remotes.


----------



## MrBurns (8 July 2016)

SirRumpole said:


> I got another one, it worked ok but I have never found one that controls a MyStar satellite box. So I just use the original remotes.




I cant even adjust the volume with it, I now have to use the original remotes, all 4 of them. until Monday anyway but damned if I'm going to spend $80 every time this thing throws a fit.


----------



## basilio (13 July 2016)

*Fantastic  Two  Part series on ABC Iview on improving physical and mental health as we age.*

None of us are getting younger.  We are all aware of the deterioration we feel.  

The essence of the program is

Dance, eat purple veges, start walking and stay creative.  There are a couple of additional, special pieces but I suggest you watch the programs for that.  *Really, really worth the effort*

Cheers

http://iview.abc.net.au/programs/how-to-stay-young/ZW0782A001S00  The Body

http://iview.abc.net.au/programs/how-to-stay-young/ZW0782A002S00  The Brain


----------



## MrBurns (13 July 2016)

basilio said:


> *Fantastic  Two  Part series on ABC Iview on improving physical and mental health as we age.*
> 
> None of us are getting younger.  We are all aware of the deterioration we feel.
> 
> ...




Yes the purple sweet potato intrigues me.


----------



## sptrawler (13 July 2016)

Smurf1976 said:


> Maybe we'll just turn the clock back to the 1980's? Two choices - ABC or Channel 6 and that was it. No remotes with most TV's back then but it didn't really matter if there's no need to change the channel too often anyway. Get up, turn the knob - click, click, click, click, click and that was it. Back the other way to get the other channel. There were some good sides to that though since with 3 mainland networks to source programs from as well as the odd thing they produced themselves the single commercial channel didn't really have time to show anything that was too crap. So no real choice as to what to watch but at least it was usually worth watching.




What you had T.V in the early 1980's, luxury.
In Exmouth W.A all we had was ABC national radio, on the U.S base they had cable t.v.
As per usual our Government said we don't want it.


----------



## Logique (14 July 2016)

basilio said:


> *Fantastic  Two  Part series on ABC Iview on improving physical and mental health as we age.*
> None of us are getting younger.  We are all aware of the deterioration we feel.
> The essence of the program is
> Dance, eat purple veges, start walking and stay creative.  There are a couple of additional, special pieces but I suggest you watch the programs for that.  *Really, really worth the effort*
> ...



Yes and what about the resurgence of the humble beetroot. Back into the salad and hamburger, where we clever Aussies originally had it.


----------



## Gringotts Bank (23 October 2016)

Evel Kneivel.  ch SBS, Melb. 8:30.

Fascinating grit and courage - old school.  A tragic figure in a lot of ways.  What was he trying to prove?


----------



## Gringotts Bank (23 October 2016)

Gringotts Bank said:


> Evel Kneivel.  ch SBS, Melb. 8:30.
> 
> Fascinating grit and courage - old school.  A tragic figure in a lot of ways.  What was he trying to prove?




First 5 minutes and there's the answer.  Sad story, but worth a view.


----------



## Logique (26 October 2016)

Austr Survivor was must see, pretty well executed series.  Not the best cast however, and my favs went out too soon.


----------



## Gringotts Bank (21 January 2017)

Channel 9 playing Faith No More's _Stripsearch  _as the background music for the inauguration.  Very clever editing, but hopefully not a sign of things ahead.  Not sure who wrote the lyrics, but they are incredibly powerful and multiple levels of meaning.

Stripsearch
Faith No More
It's over today
The heat is gone
Time is gone
F for fake
I feel no wrong
Hide no wrong
I love this place
The lights
Under this face
So dry
Only way to change
Give yourself away
Don't be ashamed
Next in line
Close one eye
Just walk by
In these days
I'm breathing stone
Crying alone
I'll win this race
I'll leave alone
Arrive alone.
Love this place
The lights
Under this face
So dry…

Stripped to the bone
I did no wrong
Truth is my name
Give yourself away


----------



## Quant (21 January 2017)

Gringotts Bank said:


> Channel 9 playing Faith No More's _Stripsearch  _as the background music for the inauguration.  Very clever editing, but hopefully not a sign of things ahead.  Not sure who wrote the lyrics, but they are incredibly powerful and multiple levels of meaning.
> 
> Stripsearch
> Faith No More




Would have been a gutsy call to use Audioslaves  " Set it Off " hey  ... hehe

"Set It Off"

He was standing at the rock
Gathering the flock
And getting there with no directions
And underneath the arch, it turned into a march
And there he found the spark to, set this f###er off

Set it off 
Set it off now children
Set it right
Set it off
Set it off now children
Alright
Set it off
Set it off now chldren
Set a fire
Set it off
Set it off now children

Suddenly a shot
Ripped into his heart 
He lay in need of some attention
And there he played his card
Going into shock
The last thing that he said was, set this f###er off

Set it off
Set it off now children
Set it right
Set it off
Set it off now children
Alright
Set it off
Set it off now children
Set a fire
Set it off
Set it off now children
Alright, alright, alright. Alright, alright, alright

Jesus at the back door
Everything is all right
All we need is some direction
Every time the wind blows, everything you don't know
Turns into a revelation
And it all adds up inside your head
Time is wasting

Set it off
Set it off now children
Set it right
Set it off
Set it off now children
Alright
Set it off
Set it off now children
Set a fire
Set it off
Set it off now children
Alright, alright, alright. Alright, alright, alright


----------



## Gringotts Bank (20 March 2017)

Get off the goddamn pills.  Seriously, most medicines are extremely problematic.  The average Joe simply does not realize how many illnesses and deaths are caused by prescription meds.  Sometimes they save lives, sometimes they heal, and often they are slow poisons. 

Channel SBS 3 in Melbounre.  On now.  *The Doctor Who Gave up Drugs.*


----------



## explod (20 March 2017)

Channel 2 now on climate change.  Good one for you noco


----------



## Gringotts Bank (27 March 2017)

Gringotts Bank said:


> Get off the goddamn pills.  Seriously, most medicines are extremely problematic.  The average Joe simply does not realize how many illnesses and deaths are caused by prescription meds.  Sometimes they save lives, sometimes they heal, and often they are slow poisons.
> 
> Channel SBS 3 in Melbounre.  On now.  *The Doctor Who Gave up Drugs.*




Continues tonight.

Good old Dr Chris.  Hats off to him for challenging the stranglehold that Pharma has over medicine.  The number of painkillers that large woman is on is very dangerous.  And her GP put her on that amount.  Absolute disgrace.  Over-prescribing and unnecessary prescribing is rife.

She takes up karate and is moving and largely pain free in weeks.  Her GP, physios and pharmacist should be made to sit in the corner and watch.  Pathetic idiots with all the training in the world and no ability to help someone like this.

Now he's got the "rattlers" (those with so many pills they rattle) to walk 30 mins each day for 8 weeks, to see if they can come off all that useless "preventative" crap.   Tune in and see what happens...

I know a GP (a big prescriber) who was once offered a set of golf clubs by Pharma.  I know another GP who got a kickback from a radiology department for every referral.. Be skeptical folks. * There are good doctors out there *but you need to choose carefully.


----------



## Boggo (27 March 2017)

Great episode GB


----------

